# How to Avoid Over-training to Maximize Muscle Growth



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Almost anyone that’s picked up a set of weights has or will experience symptoms of over-training at one point in there muscle building program. Over-training can lead to serious injury, chronic fatigue, and even muscle loss. Over-training is very common amongst athletes and particularly bodybuilders, since they figure that training as much as possible is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

